# Screenwriting partner



## TheGlobber (Jun 29, 2008)

I have began studying screenwriting for some months now and i have an idea for a movie. The basic problem that i have is that i have many thoughts that i cannot get in a good order. So i would like to co-operate with another screenwriter with more experience than mine to help me write the script.

As for the movie, some details: It is associated with natural disaster such as earthquake and tsunami but in a more sophisticated and scientific way ( it will NOT be another movie of the same disaster movies that we have watched many times ), in order to raise alarm for Global Warming.

Therefore, i seek anyone with previous screenwriting experience. Plz send me a message if you are interested.

Regards,
Antonio


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 29, 2008)

I would suggest that you put some major effort into attempting to write your own script, Antonio.

I have seen things like this before, and what happens is, the person with the idea can't set their ideas down in a way that the good writer (who has no ideas of their own) can write them.

So try setting up an outline of your plot.  You will need it anyway, not matter what happens.
Then try working from that to create a script while you're waiting to find a partner.


----------



## One_Who_Writes_Fantasy (Jul 30, 2008)

----


----------



## FLickTick (Jul 30, 2008)

*New Idea?*

Disaster Movies will always be popular.

If your idea is very original, who knows where the path will lead.

*They are somewhat difficult to write.*


----------

